# Wallace Lake 12/16



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Decided to check out Wallace Lake in Berea this morning before work. No one was out but it was completely locked from what I could see. Wasn't going out solo so fished the drop off at the canal practically from shore. 5 FOW, missed one and that was it. Little gold pimple tipped with maggots. 2-2.5" of dark HARD ice. It was hard to even drill my holes! for this early in the season, I'll take it. Hope the rain doesn't deplete it too much. As long as night time temps stay below freezing we should be okay. I'm only 5'8" 150lbs but I wont go out unless there's a solid 3.5-4". Be safe everyone. It's right around the corner!


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

Have you been out since Friday. Was thinking of going this week.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

sliver138 said:


> Have you been out since Friday. Was thinking of going this week.


No, I haven't. I'm positive guys were probably out over the weekend but bring your spud bar. I'm stuck working till Saturday so Saturday morning I may head to Ledge or a smaller lake and hope it's fishable ice


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks, I'm in the same boat with work but I'll post if I make it out Saturday or Monday morning if I don't go hunting. Let me know how those lakes are. Thanks again.


----------



## LooseCannon (Mar 1, 2014)

Did they stock it recently?


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

LooseCannon said:


> Did they stock it recently?


yes, back a couple weeks ago and will stock again end of January/Feb from what I read on metroparks website


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

Drove by Wallace yesterday and saw about 10 guys on the ice.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

This is were im lookin go go this weekend...


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

with the weather warming, I would be VERY careful. I highly doubt it will be safe by the weekend. Highs near 40 and rain


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Well that sucks...i finally get time off work and the ice is sketchy


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

ballast said:


> Well that sucks...i finally get time off work and the ice is sketchy


I'm with you. When I went, there was only 2-2.5" where I was. I was hoping to be ON the ice Saturday morning. I def will not be sadly. BUT I might do the same thing and fish the drop off channel or off the lifeguard station and see what happens. Just got an adapter for my power drill to hook up to the auger and I'm dying to see it in action even if the ice is only 1-1.5" lol


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Wallace takes a long time to freeze. I would look elsewhere to find fishable ice.


----------



## gibdog (Jun 30, 2011)

4-5 inches of solid ice today. I would think it should be fine tomorrow as we'll.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That's sounds a lot better than 2-2.5 that's for sure


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

If it's got good ice Saturday. I have a gas auger and plenty of gear if u guys wanna go up. Ive never been there. (also have deer jerky to sweeten the deal)


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Maybe it was thinner where I was last Friday??? I know guys have been out there. 4-5" is just fine by me. I still think I may try Ledge Lake or a smaller body of water for better ice Saturday morning. Not sure yet...


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

It's been 6 days of at or below freezing temps, including a couple very cold nights. It's only gotten thicker since last Friday.


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

How's the ice looking


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

sliver138 said:


> How's the ice looking


Haven't checked Wallace but 12/31 was on 3-3.5" on Ledge Lake. Only a small area had ice that took 3-4 whacks of a spud bar. The rest, 1-2 hits and was through. The cold snap coming should get things good by the weekend!


----------

